# New bottle babies



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m finally joining the sheep club! After following @Baymule and others’ sheep adventures, I just added sheep to my hobby farm menagerie. These three beauties are 11day old Barbado ewe triplets (not Texas barbado - no horns on parents).  They got colostrum but mom otherwise rejected them. Doing well on milk replacer, per seller (I’ve seen good stools since I got home with them). I’ll monitor and change to whole milk if I notice any scours developing.  I’m told they’re taking 3-5oz 5-6 times a day now.

They are very active and friendly. I’m very excited!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 1, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2020)

Buy a gallon of whole milk, pour our two cups. Pour in a can of evaporated Pet milk and 1 cup of cultured buttermilk, makes good milk replacer.

Your lambs are cute!


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Jan 2, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Buy a gallon of whole milk, pour our two cups. Pour in a can of evaporated Pet milk and 1 cup of cultured buttermilk, makes good milk replacer.
> 
> Your lambs are cute!



Will do - thanks!!


----------

